# acute radicular low back pain



## ggparker14 (Aug 31, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with the accurate dx code for acute radicular low back pain?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 31, 2013)

Try 724.4 and see if that fits the documentation.


----------

